# Does anyone here have a dog that is not neutered?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I was out with Duncan and I came across a lady who had a,get this,chichua(sp?)labrador mix.It was a male and I asked what vet she uses,and if she likes the practice,etc....then I asked if she was going to have her dog neutered and she almost took my head off saying how cruel it was.I jusy stood there shocked and couldn't believe this woman was verbally assaulting me and me wanting to have my dog fixed.Go figure!!!!:crazy:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Some people like the idea of Mutts LOL and some people think fixing them is curel .I do not see how it can be cruel prebred or muts if you are not going to breed then why not fix them??? why take a chance of unwanted animal dont we have enough in the pounds and on the streets? Yoda is not neutered as of yet but he will be soon,he is not going to be bred do not take it to heart some people are strange like that.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dotndani,

If you don't show your dog, there is no reason not to fix him/her. I personally think that it's curel not to spay/neuter your dog. If you take your unneutered dog to the park, there is a really good chance of him being attacked by a neutered male. I have personally seen it happen a few times, so don't worry about what others think and do what you feel is right for you.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I do plan on getting Duncan neutered,but I was really taken aback by this woman.I'm thinking she was just jealous that my Duncan was much more cuter than her dog.LOL!!Some people!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dot, I have a friend that feels the same way. She tells me that it's dismemberment to cut a dogs balls off. *her words...sorry for being so coarse. I personally think it's cruel to have your male attracting other aggressive males and putting your dog at risk of serious injury. Also cruel to have your dog going crazy to breed everytime they smell a female---and they can smell a long distance--and then forbiding them to do so. It's cruel also, to allow a pet to breed at random and create more puppies. 
This person shouldn't have come down on you so hard--it's none of her business. You are making a healthy choice for yourself and your dog.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dot,
I think I would just consider the source.......who would buy a chih/lab mix anyway?uke: mutt........


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds to me like she just needs to "tend to her own knitting!" as my grandmother used to say!:blah: :tape: :amen:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL yes she does oh and Yoda is not yet neutered as of yet he soon will be for sure


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks all for being on my side.Now I am afraid if I see her again I just may have to "let her have it" if I see her.LOL!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You go girl!! Let her have it:rant: 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Why would anyone want to put up with dogs that haven't been fixed? Besides the health risks associate with not spay/neutering, what about when the dogs are in heat. It is not an easy time for the dogs. My friend has 3 Dachshunds and only 2 are fixed. Her little male went into heat recently and went after her 7 yr old female. She thought this was the greatest thing. I gave her a piece of my mind about it.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well i think her dog is a very odd mix . Something obviously got through the fence as they say .. I amazed the mother could give birth to the pups ..
Just for an FYI 
When my husband was reluctant to neuter Asta - a guy thing for sure !! M the vet i had at the time said you are doing your dog a disservice not neutering him . It is not healthy and it is putting him at risk for Cancer .. 
You go girl and set her straight !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My question is, if it's a chihuahua/Labrador mix, who was the Lab and who was the Chi? I'm getting a visual here of a female Lab and male Chi !!!!!  

Heck, even the other way around it just sounds wrong! :der: LMBO


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot Marj!!!! Now I cant get the picture out of my mindound: Very strange!!
Laurie


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Marj you're not the only one.Once the lady told me the mix I was like,HMMMM???!!!!I still am a little shocked!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was wondering if it was done by AI (artificial insemination) because that mix just seems too extreme. And for puppy carrying, I believe that a smaller dog can carry puppies by a larger dog, but it would just seem more likely that the Lab carried pups, ya know?

Still. That is one of the strangest mixes I've heard.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe it was an oversized Chi. 20lbs and an undersized Lab 40lbs. That might work?:suspicious:


----------



## maureen (Nov 14, 2006)

When is the best time to neuter? I have a female, before or after her first heat?

Maureen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Maybe it was an oversized Chi. 20lbs and an undersized Lab 40lbs. That might work?:suspicious:


Could be, but that's just even *more* wrong!!! LMBO

OH my. I think Kimberly might be right, but it sure is fun trying to visualize it the more 'natural' way! ound:

:focus:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I am looking at this from a northern european point of view, where we don't have this big issue on strays and animal cruelty in the proportion the US seems to have, I just read in another thread why in the US people are so very pro-neutering/spaying, and it does make sense in one way. But I feel it might be going a bit over the top. I feel ppl are thinking to quick and easy about it. It is a heavy thing to do.....You are interfering in the nature of the animal.

On the other hand, I think it's much more the reason that's more important.
If you want to fix your female because you don't want the hassle and the stains...
I think that's cruel.....and ego-centric.....
if you want to fix it because you want to minimise the risk of mammatumors at older age because you won't be breeding with her, or you want to fix the male because his hormonal activity is preventing a calm and peaceful life, then that makes sense...

But just fixing for the sake of fixing I personally don't agree with.

PS Sierra was fixed at 6 months....because we don't want her to go through what Dinky had to go through with 2 surgeries for tumor removal

Maureen: in my opinion (which I got after I learned the lesson) it's best done after her first heat. Then the hormones have been able to do their developing job. If you do it to early, it's like taking away an infants developing hormones, you would want her to go through development properly too.....if you do it before the first heat, depending on when you do it, there's a chance she would be going into heat soon and might already be carrying the scent.....the scent then does not go away, she gets stuck in it.....that's what happened here.....Sierra is our femme fatale! hahahaha


----------



## Eurohav (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm also living in Northern Europe and agree people here don't necessarily neuter their dogs, but there I do not see ANY animal without an owner, and their dogs are very well cared for and VERY well behaved. 

Just a different way of looking at things than the way we do it in the States...

And yet still I am wrestling with whether to neuter our 2 year old boy Hav. or now...


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

Here's another Northern European's point of view. I have to intact males. I did consider neutering one of them because he used to get a bit stressed whenever there was a female in heat in the neighbourhood. But he seems to have calmed down now and it is not really a problem anymore. The other one has never had any problems with his hormones. They don't fight with eachother or with other dogs. Marking indoors is not a problem either. 

In Norway it is actually against the law to spay or neuter a dog unless there is a medical reason for it. But most vets do it anyway. Still, most of the dogs here are intact. We meet many dogs every day, but fights are rare considering the large amount of dogs living around here. Proper socialization and basic dog training can do wonders  

But I can understand the US point of view when it comes to neutering. It is better to neuter than having all the problems that comes with an overpopulation of dogs.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Elin, that is a very different point of view of most US's and Canadian's. I am Canadian and here spaying and neutering is common practice and considered the normal part of pet ownership. We are incouraged to spay or neuter our dogs and cats for health reasons and to help control the over population of unwanted pets that plague our shelters. We could learn from other countries. Is there a problem of unwanted pets in shelters in your country?.


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Elin, that is a very different point of view of most US's and Canadian's. I am Canadian and here spaying and neutering is common practice and considered the normal part of pet ownership. We are incouraged to spay or neuter our dogs and cats for health reasons and to help control the over population of unwanted pets that plague our shelters. We could learn from other countries. Is there a problem of unwanted pets in shelters in your country?.


Yes, I am aware that you also spay/neuter for health reasons. But I can more easily understand the overpopulation part. According to ASPCA there are 5 to 9 million companion animals being put down, nationwide in the US every year!

There are many unwanted pets here too, but it is far from the large number of animals in US shelters. (Of course I have compared the numbers to the size of the people population.) I guess there are two main reasons why the problem is not as big here. 1. This is not a very crowded country. 2. We don't have big issues concerning poverty. Many of the animals that end up in shelters, come from people who don't have the resources (financial, mental or physical) to take care of them anymore.

In Norway there is no law against neutering/spaying cats, and cat owners are encouraged to spay/neuter their pets. This is because the cats spend a lot of time outdoors by themselves, and I agree that these cats should be neutered.

I am not entirely against neutering. I think that the law against neutering dogs without medical causes is outdated, and the vets seem to think that too. I don't see the need for neutering _all _dogs, but _some _dogs would be better off if they were neutered. In many cases I believe that Norwegians are _too _reluctant to neuter their dogs.

When it comes to the health aspect, I will do a lot of things to keep my dogs healthy. I will give them high quality food, plenty of exercise and all the medical care they need, but I will not neuter them unless I have to.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

As you've read I completely agree with Elin and the situation here is similar to the one in Finland. So it seems that the point of view depends on the background/history concerning animal welfare in the country.

Yes we do have animals in shelters, but it's not a high percentage of the total population. And most animals don't stay there long, they easily find new owners.

Also, if ppl can't take care of their pet anymore, they won't just let it stray, they will bring it to the shelter straight away.

Here also cats are promoted to be spayed/neutered as they are without supervision a lot. Now to me personally the cat thing is a whole other issue....

Do you pay taxes in the US for owning a dog? We do....and they check up on that regularly. So if you can't even pay that, you can't have a dog as you can't take proper care.....that's what it basically comes down to....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I find it very interesting reading about what other countries' beliefs and laws are about this subject! Thanks for sharing that with us North Americans. 

In my province, as I believe in all Cdn. provinces, the city makes you get a permit for owning dogs. It costs $25 here in Laval, Quebec and I have heard there is a 2-dog limit. Not sure I like having a limit put on me though! What if one day I want a third Hav??!


----------

